# RED Komodo now supports RF lenses



## jayphotoworks (Dec 11, 2020)

For those that were either contemplating this system or considering this between the bunch of new mini-cine cams like the new C70, FX6, etc.. The newest Komodo firmware now has beta support for RF lenses. It looks like Iris, Focus MF and AF and IS is supported (but not the control ring or focus range switch). RF C-AF is as good as you can expect in beta right now, although if you are looking for Sony/Canon AF though, I don't think the Komodo would ever be your best choice.

Personally, I've had my Komodo since August shooting whenever I get the opportunity to between constant pandemic lockdown cycles and I've fallen in love with the RF-EF drop-in adapter with vari-nd filter since I don't have any RF glass. Earlier in the year, I couldn't find this adapter anywhere but somehow RED themselves had stock on them and those hard to track down BP-955 batteries, so I picked everything up from them and the clear glass drop-in locally and now I leave just the adapter on the camera. It's great except for the massive color shift near the last 1-2 stops.

Now I have to struggle whether or not to start transitioning to RF..


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 11, 2020)

Lots of adapters are available online, all 3 camera stores in the Seattle area had all 3 Canon adapters last week when I checked. The super sized Stores like Amazon, B&H, Adorama are sold out but many more ordinary stores have them. 

A person looking for the adapters can take the Canon approved Dealers list and look for dealers in your state or adjacent ones and likely find a store that has them. The Seattle area stores seldom come up in a internet search but are reasonably large stores and often have stock when others don't. Unfortunately, there are no longer and Canon authorized dealers now in Spokane. The store in Spokane that had sold cameras for the last 117 years has stopped selling them and now does high end audio-video commercially or for residences. They do sell AV retail in 2 stores. A small store in nearby Idaho that sold pro model Canon for many many years was also dropped by Canon.

Its a sign of the times.


----------



## jayphotoworks (Dec 14, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Lots of adapters are available online, all 3 camera stores in the Seattle area had all 3 Canon adapters last week when I checked. The super sized Stores like Amazon, B&H, Adorama are sold out but many more ordinary stores have them.
> 
> A person looking for the adapters can take the Canon approved Dealers list and look for dealers in your state or adjacent ones and likely find a store that has them. The Seattle area stores seldom come up in a internet search but are reasonably large stores and often have stock when others don't. Unfortunately, there are no longer and Canon authorized dealers now in Spokane. The store in Spokane that had sold cameras for the last 117 years has stopped selling them and now does high end audio-video commercially or for residences. They do sell AV retail in 2 stores. A small store in nearby Idaho that sold pro model Canon for many many years was also dropped by Canon.
> 
> Its a sign of the times.



Yes, local dealers are probably a better bet, but my two go-to dealers in Toronto didn't have these items for months either. FWIW, the ND filter itself is almost $400 CAD and since they seem to be so delicate, I may just end up keeping the vari-nd in the drop-in adapter and keeping the basic rf-ef adapter and swap the adapters back and forth when I don't need the nd instead of fumbling with the filter itself in the field and damaging it. Breakthrough photography also seem to have a much wider offering at a much lower price point, if they can ever get their product to market..


----------

